# Looking for a donor DX for development purposes



## Spz0 (Aug 16, 2012)

As the title states, Im looking for a donor DX for development purposes. It doesnt have to be pretty, just functional.
Im getting tired of deving on my primary DX, and since Im on a different carrier than verizon, if/when I have to SBF cuz I screwed something up, theres a whole extra process to properly flash my phone to my carrier again. 
So, if anyone is interested in helping me out, please respond to this thread, or just shoot me a PM. 

Thanks.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Could hit up Swappa or eBay for one. I use my Droid X as a media player now since I retired it as my main phone in favor of the Bionic. Just my $.02.


----------



## Spz0 (Aug 16, 2012)

TwinShadow said:


> Could hit up Swappa or eBay for one. I use my Droid X as a media player now since I retired it as my main phone in favor of the Bionic. Just my $.02.


I've already bought 2 so far (first one's digitizer went out on me so had to purchase another), so the funds are tapped out on purchasing more. Thus the reason for asking for a donation 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

